# WHAT TYPE OF PIT IS THIS?



## Kompton (Mar 31, 2009)

So this is my first pitbull. I rescued him from a not so nice part of town. hes 6 weeks old. The guy claimed him 2 be a blue nose. but later found out (in another thread) that he has a black nose so that would make him a black nose? but here are some pictures.. he has the grey n white but it looks 2 me like theres a hint of brindel maybe.

if someone could jus explain 2 me the differences n give me a quick break down on the basics itd be really helpful.

This is all new 2 me. Hoping 2 be fairly knowledgeable in the nxt 6 months.


Thank u

Clayton


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he looks likes an ambully to me. blue nose, red nose, black nose is just a color on a dog. nothing else.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

great question when someone tells you they have a Blue nose pit 9 out of 10 times they have no clue what there talking about, blue nose is the color of the nose thats it, its a color not a type of dog you either have an apbt, amstaff, or ambully no matter what color they are those are the most common breeds known as pitbulls.by the looks of your dog hes a black nose with a blue coat but this may change with age and if you dont have papers theres no way of telling what "type" of dog he is just love him to death and im sure youll be happy welcome to the forum btw


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> he looks likes an ambully to me. blue nose, red nose, black nose is just a color on a dog. nothing else. i say he looks like an ambully because black nose' are usually an american bully thing.


black noses are an ambully thing?????? wer did you come up with this you just said yourself its just a color and if anything shows up in ambully allot its blue noses, i think black noses are much more common in amstaff and apbt than ambully


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> black noses are an ambully thing?????? wer did you come up with this you just said yourself its just a color and if anything shows up in ambully allot its blue noses, i think black noses are much more common in amstaff and apbt than ambully


im just saying ive seen more amstaff and ambully then pitbully, but your right idk what im thinking


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> im just saying ive seen more amstaff and ambully then pitbully, but your right idk what im thinking


definately allot of amstaff but ive only seen a handfull of bullies with black noses i see about 3 or 4 blue nose bullies a day though


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

jeep lex said:


> definately allot of amstaff but ive only seen a handfull of bullies with black noses i see about 3 or 4 blue nose bullies a day though


im not around too many bullies, so you've probably seen more than i have.


----------



## Kompton (Mar 31, 2009)

is there any way 2 determine what color his eyes will end up? theyr blue now but i know that changes alot as dogs get older.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

IM guessing they will end up a darker grey like his coat.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hard to say if he is APBT or Am Bully or Am Staff at this stage. You will know more as he grows and his body structure taks place. He is awfully cute. What did you name him?


----------



## Kompton (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks alot guys! I rescued him from a bad part of LA, Compton CA. So I named him Kompton. 

One of my favorite things about this bread is how exited i am 2 see him grow n get bigger n mature. generally most people always wish 4 theyr dogs 2 stay puppys. seems 2 be different with pitbull ownership.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Kompton said:


> Thanks alot guys! I rescued him from a bad part of LA, Compton CA. So I named him Kompton.
> 
> One of my favorite things about this bread is how exited i am 2 see him grow n get bigger n mature. generally most people always wish 4 theyr dogs 2 stay puppys. seems 2 be different with pitbull ownership.


thats because our dogs keep getting better


----------



## Kompton (Mar 31, 2009)

hahaha yeaaaa i was talking 2 my girlfriend about that. u never rly see any old aged looking pitbulls lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Black nose is not and AM bully thing at all. Apbts have either black or red noses and are also available in blues nose. 90% of APBT are either black or red nosed. Amtaffs are sub posted to have a black nose also but blue nose has been allowed in the AKC. Rednose is not allowed in Amstaff. Ambullies can have Black, Blue or Rednoses. No way to tell what he is at this age whether he will lean more Ambully or APBT. As he gets a bit older his build will show but color is no way to tell any breed. Especially since both the Amstaff and the American Bully come form the APBT so they would carry any colors the APBT does.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

He looks like a real fine boy and that belly of his is just ripe for planting lots of kisses!! Congratulations on your rescue. You'll never find a better friend.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!! Congratulations. Keep reading... I've learned a lot from the people on this forum.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Black nose is not and AM bully thing at all. Apbts have either black or red noses and are also available in blues nose. 90% of APBT are either black or red nosed. Amtaffs are sub posted to have a black nose also but blue nose has been allowed in the AKC. Rednose is not allowed in Amstaff. Ambullies can have Black, Blue or Rednoses. No way to tell what he is at this age whether he will lean more Ambully or APBT. As he gets a bit older his build will show but color is no way to tell any breed. Especially since both the Amstaff and the American Bully come form the APBT so they would carry any colors the APBT does.


good post i thought i was the only one who thought that black noses being a bully thing was a little rediculous


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

he is a cute lil pup please enjoy em while you can there so much fun...


----------



## rising star pitbulls (Apr 1, 2009)

the liter is very nice looking. how do you figure out a dogs bloodline?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

rising star pitbulls said:


> the liter is very nice looking. how do you figure out a dogs bloodline?


You can't unless you have papers. If you bought your dog from a reputable breeder you should already have a good idea of what that is. If you don't have papers then you will never know.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very cute puppy at that age it's really hard to tell anything as puppies grow and change so much along the way ... Also without papers you will never know anything for sure. One can only take an educated guess but at this age it's even harder to do that. If you have seen the parents you can get a ruff idea of how your pup will turn out as far as structure and size. All Amstaff's have a black nose regardless of color with the exception of blue dogs it is not genetically possible for a blue dog to have a black nose it may look black but it's really a dark grey. I learned that from patch-o- pits!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadieblues You said it best! You have a very cute little pup, No way to tell what he will really is with out a pedigree. I bet he will be on the bigger end since they guy you bough him from didn't even know what he had. All that really matters, bully or not, is that you love him! Can't wait to see pictures as he grows.


----------

